
Meta-Analysis of Relation of Skipping Breakfast with Heart Disease - hhs
https://www.ajconline.org/article/S0002-9149(19)30720-9/fulltext?rss=yes
======
piker
What? Where did this theory come from? Haven't we learned recently that
periodic fasting is better for you? And if you use skipping breakfast as a
method of caloric restriction?

~~~
Xcelerate
Yeah, first I heard breakfast was good for you, so I always ate breakfast,
then I read it’s better not to eat breakfast because of some fasting effects,
so I stopped eating breakfast. Now this article says it’s related to heart
disease.

I give up on these food studies; the findings never seem to be consistent. I
think I’m just going to eat whenever I’m hungry (which isn’t that often).

~~~
TheGRS
The whole premise is flawed. We know certain people are more prone to heart
disease or need more of this or that. If that's the case I can't see how some
sort of conclusion can be made about when to eat. Some people are going to
work better with breakfast and others are going to work better without.

------
pgt
"Skipping breakfast is associated with the increased risk of heart disease."

Can we think of any bias for why people with heart disease might skip
breakfast, e.g. older people don't eat breakfast for some reason?

~~~
ryandvm
I suspect people with a lot of shit to do (i.e. stress) don't really make time
for breakfast.

~~~
shooner
This was my thought process as well. First "Crap, I should start eating
breakfast" then quickly to "or maybe I should restructure my life so I have
the spare time and mindfulness to sit down for 15 minutes and eat breakfast."

------
hirundo
"meta-analysis of currently available epidemiological studies"

A.k.a., not capable of determining causality. May be a bit closer to a Ouija
board than a randomized controlled trial.

This conforms to my bias as I'm a breakfast person; it's my largest meal of
the day. But this kind of evidence is not a good basis on which to change your
behavior. It's done because the data for it is available, not because it's
probative. Like looking for your keys under the streetlight because that's
where the light is.

~~~
ses1984
How would you construct a randomized controlled trial that tests this?

What are the ethics of putting people in an experimental group that you
hypothesize has higher morbidity?

